# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  علم الإجرام

## سالي جمعة

علم الإجرام



 هناك من يعرّف علم الإجرام criminology بأنه العلم الذي يدرس الجريمة من الوجهة الواقعية، بوصفها ظاهرة فردية اجتماعية، دراسة علمية، للكشف عن العوامل التي تسبب تلك الظاهرة. ويتناول هذا العلم بالتالي دراسة شخصية المجرم لبيان الأسباب التي دفعته إلى الإجرام، ويهتم ببيان خصائص المجرمين والتوصل من وراء ذلك إلى تصنيفهم. ولا يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد بل يتناول علم الإجرام أيضاً دراسة أفراد آخرين يكونون في حالة خطرة تنذر بوقوعهم في الجريمة مستقبلاً. وفي تعريف آخر، إن علم الإجرام هو علم دراسة الانحراف بحثاً عن أسبابه وأصله ووسائله ونتائجه. ويضيف بعض المحدثين إلى التعريف السابق القول إن علم الإجرام لا يهتم بالجرائم فقط بل يهتم كذلك بضحايا الجرائم والاعتداءات.

    نشأة علم الإجرام وتطوره

ولد هذا العلم في الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر على يد أساطين المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية وهم، لومبروزو Lombroso وفيري E. Ferri وغاروفالو R. Garofalo ويعدّ لومبروزو صاحب الجناح النفسي الفيزيولوجي في هذه المدرسة، لأنه عزا الجريمة إلى أسباب داخلية في بنية المجرم. ولومبروزو هو صاحب نظرية المجرم بالولادة، أو الإنسان المجرم، التي لا تزال حتى الآن موضع جدل بين المهتمين بمكافحة الجريمة ومعاملة المجرمين. أما فيرّي فيُعدّ صاحب الجناح الاجتماعي في هذه المدرسة، لأنه عزا الجريمة إلى أسباب اجتماعية خارجية تقع في المحيط الذي يعيش فيه المجرم.

 وأما غاروفالو، الذي كان قاضياً مشبعاً بالشدة والنقمة على المجرمين، والذي يذكر عنه أنه مؤسس علم الإجرام لأنه أول من استخدم هذا الاصطلاح، ووضعه عنواناً لكتابه الذي أصدره عام 1885، فقد عرّف الجريمة وجعلها في صنفين: جريمة طبيعية وجريمة اصطناعية، وصنف المجرمين كذلك وبيّن العوامل في إجرامهم وذكر أنها نفسية وعضوية. وقد استطاعت دراسات رواد المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية وأعمالهم أن تحلّ المجرم محل الجريمة، فأصبح قطب الرحى، واحتل مركز الصدارة بالاهتمام بعد أن كانت الجريمة هي الشغل الشاغل للمدارس الجزائية السابقة مثل المدرسة التقليدية والمدرسة التقليدية الجديدة أو الحديثة.

    وقد تطور علم الإجرام وصار له فرع جديد هو علم الإجرام السريري أو الاكلينيكي clinical criminology.

    استقلال علم الإجرام والتداخل بينه وبين علوم أخرى

هناك من ينكر على علم الإجرام استقلاله ويعدّه ثمرة تجميع اصطناعي لمعلومات وآراء متنوعة. وقد اختلف الفقهاء في العلوم التي تدخل في تأليفه أو ترفده بنتاج أبحاثها. فهناك من يقول: «إنه وعلم الإجرام السريري يعتمدان على علوم أساسية مختلفة هي: علم الحياة الجنائي، وعلم النفس الجنائي، وعلم الاجتماع الجنائي، وعلم العقاب، وإن لهما علاقة وطيدة بعلوم أخرى مثل الطب الشرعي وعلم النفس القضائي والشرطة العلمية». ويذكر الفقيه الإيطالي فيليبو غريسبيني Filippo Grispigni أن علم الإجرام يتكون من علم الإنسان الجنائي، وعلم النفس الجنائي مع علم الاجتماع الجنائي، وهدفه دراسة المجرم والجريمة وتحديد سبل قمع الجريمة والوقاية منها.

 ويرى آخرون أن علم الإجرام هو نتيجة لتجمع علوم مختلفة أولها علم الإنسان الجنائي، وعلم الاجتماع الجنائي مضافاً إليهما علم النفس الجنائي المعتمد على علم الأمراض النفسية والعقلية والمتعلقة جميعها بالإنسان مرتكب الأفعال التي تعدّ جرائم استناداً لنص القانون.

 والخلاصة أن هذه العلوم الجنائية المساعدة قد تكون مستقلة إذا ما نظر إليها وحدها، ولكنها على هذا النحو لا تكفي دائماً لشرح ظاهرة الجريمة والإجرام إلا إذا تعاونت مع غيرها في سبيل الوصول إلى غاية واحدة هي هدفها الذي تصبو إليه. لذلك فمن الممكن القول إن التعاون بين هذه العلوم المساعدة لعلم الإجرام من أجل تفسير ظاهرة الجريمة وبيان عواملها وظروفها ووضع قواعد تفسر هذه الظاهرة بوجه دقيق اعتماداً على الملاحظة والتجربة والبحث والاستنتاج العلمي لا ينفي - أي هذا التعاون - الإقرار باستقلال علم الإجرام وأنه علم قائم بذاته معتمد على نتاج دراسات بقية العلوم الجنائية الأخرى التي تساعده في نموه وتقدمه واستمراره.

    علاقة علم الإجرام بالعلوم الجنائية الأخرى
 هناك علاقة وطيدة بين علم الإجرام والعلوم الجنائية الأخرى الأصلية والمساعدة إذ يرفدها بنتائج دراساته ويستفيد مما توصلت إليه من نتائج أيضاً. وهذه العلوم هي:

 ـ علم الحقوق الجزائية العامة والخاصة وعلم أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وعلم السياسة الجزائية (أو الجنائية كما تسمى في مصر وبعض الدول العربية) وعلم السياسة العقابية وعلم العقاب أو علم تنفيذ العقاب وعلم الانثروبولوجية الجنائي (علم الإنسان الجنائي) وعلم الاجتماع الجنائي وعلم الإحصاء الجنائي وعلم الإحصاء العقابي وعلم النفس الجنائي وعلم النفس القضائي وعلم الحياة (أو البيولوجية) الجنائي وعلم الأمراض العقلية والعصبية الجنائي وعلم الطب الشرعي وعلم كشف الجرائم والمجرمين.

    موضوع علم الإجرام

استأثر المجرم والجريمة والضحية باهتمام علم الإجرام، وإن كانت هناك دراسات وجهود حديثة في العالم تسعى إلى استحداث علم خاص يهتم بالضحية victim اسمه علم (الضحية) victimology.

    وفيما يلي بيان مختصر يوضح كيف يؤلف المجرم والجريمة والضحية جميعاً موضوع علم الإجرام ومجالاته الأصلية.

 ففي إطار اهتمام علم الإجرام بالمجرم: يُرى أن علم الإجرام يهتم بصورة عامة بالإنسان السوي وكذلك بالإنسان غير السوي الذي يعاني من الاضطرابات النفسية العامة او العقلية أو العصبية وقد انعكس اهتمامه هذا على التصانيف المختلفة للفاعل المجرم الواردة في بعض قوانين العقوبات في العالم.

 وفي إطار اهتمام علم الإجرام بالجريمة يُلاحظ أن علم الإجرام قد اهتم بأسباب الجريمة وعواملها وبالنزعات والمذاهب الأساسية المختلفة في تفسيرها. وهذه النزعات هي: النزعة البيولوجية (الحيوية) والنزعة الاجتماعية والنزعة المختلطة أو البيولوجية الاجتماعية (التكاملية) والنزعة التكوينية الاستعدادية.

 وفي إطار اهتمام علم الإجرام بالضحية، يُرى أن علم الإجرام قد اهتم بالضحية لأنه أحد أركانه الأساسية التي لا تنفصل عن المجرم فللضحية أحياناً أثر كبير في الجريمة التي وقعت، وقد يكون جنس المعتدى عليه أو لونه أو لغته أو دينه أو سنه أو وضعه الوظيفي أو الاجتماعي أو السياسي أو غير ذلك، هو السبب الرئيس فيما وقع عليه من جرائم.

    أهمية علم الإجرام

يحتل علم الإجرام مكانة عالية من الأهمية لما يقدمه من فوائد وخدمات في مجالات الدراسات المتصلة بالجريمة. وتبرز هذه الفوائد واضحة في الوصول إلى فهم للمجرم والجريمة والضحية، أو المجني عليه. كما تبرز في تسويغ العقوبة ومعرفة ارتباطها بحالات الإجرام أو أشكاله.

 يضاف إلى ذلك أن علم الإجرام يقدم وقائع لازمة إلى أجهزة القضاء والعدالة الجزائية (أو الجنائية) والعدالة العقابية والسياسة التي تنطلق منها العدالتان. والوقائع التي يقدمها علم الإجرام ضرورية للمشرع الجزائي، والقاضي الجزائي، وممثل النيابة العامة، ولجميع أطراف الدعوى الجزائية (الجنائية) وفيهم المحامي. وهي مفيدة كذلك لرجل الشرطة والأمن ومن يضطلع بتنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية المختلفة من عقوبات وتدابير احترازية أو تدابير إصلاحية [ر].



محمد رياض الخاني

_الموسوعة العربية_

مراجع للاستزادة


ـ محمد رياض الخاني، مبادئ علمي الإجرام والعقاب (مطبوعات جامعة دمشق 1982-1983).

ـ يسر أنو علي وأمال عبد الرحمن عثمان، علم الإجرام وعلم العقاب (القاهرة 1970).

- G. STEFANI, R. LEVASSEUR, & R. J. MERLIN, Criminologie et science pénitentiaire (Paris, Dalloz 1968)

----------


## علياء أمجد

موضوع كتير حلو

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

